

Crash course in venture capital [video] - pclark
http://kendallmediagroup.com/samples/20090224SiliconFlatironsCrashCourse2.mov

======
andrewhyde
I just talked to Craig (videographer) and the host pulled the video seeing the
traffic spike, I'm working on putting it up at another spot.

------
Edinburger
Looks like it's been removed :-(

~~~
andrewhyde
Back up! <http://vimeo.com/4095815>

------
karjaluoto
Thanks for posting this--great talk!

------
pclark
flagged: now hosted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=556942>

